# Eastham depot



## pat (Jul 16, 2005)

Can any R/O remember being at the Eastham Marconi depot waiting for his next posting in that waiting room with usually about 5 or 10 other hopefulls
wondering what fate had in store for them and which ship they had found for him,not only this but being called to the dispatcher in the next room by the most god awful morse which nobody could read and usually ended up by everyone asking who the hell was that for !!
All this in the far and distant past around 1953/54

Pat


----------



## pat (Jul 16, 2005)

no I'm not a member anymore,used to be though I got a bit fed up with it in the begining but understand now it has improved a lot.

Pat


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

The tales were apochrophal about the East Ham Depot, only suprised that there wasnt a mutiny there!!.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

They'd stopped that business of calling people in with a morse signal by the time I worked for Marconi. My only visit to East Ham Depot was when I missed a ship in Immingham and got a train down to London - not a good look! I survived to have a couple of years of further mishaps with the company. And what a caring company they were.

John T.


----------



## pat (Jul 16, 2005)

yes John
know what you mean it took me a few years to see the light and then went free lance it was like a breath of fresh air !!

Pat


----------



## pat (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes thats right Dave as far as I can remember you only earned 8 pounds a month onboard which you could get an advance on, the rest which was'nt much was kept at GTZM accounts dept.Those were the days I dont think!!

Pat


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Dave,
Some people live a very "sheltered" life, whatever did he expect !


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

You mean that you didnt take advantage and do things like that??, and revel in the culture and society of the countries you visited. I am suprised at you. I did and look at me now!!. What exactly did you do when you were at sea eh??, apart from drink???, come on.. tell us. lol.

B\)  [=P]


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Very well said Sir, I believe you 1000% and I am so glad my fears about your dissipated and lecherous ways were totally unfounded. I stand corrected, snigger, snigger, snigger.

(Thumb)


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Doug, I wonder who they were talking about in all the world's fleshpots when they spoke in awe of Dirty Dave the Deflowerer He He


----------



## marlinspike (Jul 19, 2005)

Did any of you know a 'Geoff Jones' from Bangnor, North Wales - first with Marconi and then freelance: Cheers: Marlinspike


----------

